# Hamster Safe Plants



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I've spent a long time scouring the internet finding plants safe for hamsters. I've often found myself wondering what's safe to put in the cage to decorate it so I've compiled a list of common plants found to be safe.

As with all things add in small quantities as to not to upset your hamsters stomach. This list isn't 'complete' and will probably be regularly updated. I've added the sources I've used at the bottom of the post for others to read through.

*Safe Plants*
Alfalfa, Alyssum, Asters
Basil, Beetroot (Whole plant), Birch leaves, Bramble leaves
Blackberry leaves, Blackcurrant leaves, Burnet
Chamomile, Chickweed, Coriander, Clover, Coltsfoot, Cornflowers, Cow Parsley, Crosswort
Daisy, Dandelion (leaves, stem and flower), Dill, Dock
Fennel
Groundsel
Hawthorn leaves, Hazel leaves, Hedge Parsley
Knot Grass
Mallow, Marigolds, Michaelmas Daisies, Mint
Nasturtiums, Nipplewort
Oregano 
Parsley, Phlox, Plaintain
Rose petals
Sage, Salvias, Shepherds Purse, Sow Thistle, Spider plant,, Sweetpeas
Trefoil, Thyme
Vetch
Wallflowers, Watercress, Watermint, Wheat, Wormwood
Young grass

*Sources*
http://www.hamstercentral.com/commun...newthread&f=25
Hamster-Safe Plants - Food & Nutrition - Hamster Hideout Forum
https://www.onebighammyfamily.com/po...ster-enclosure
http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/h...ts_flowers.asp
https://erinshamsters.wixsite.com/ha...amsterfoodlist


----------

